# another new girl



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm so excited to meet other young people with the same syndrome as me! I got to UMR a university in Rolla, MO. I'm an English major and a sufferer of IBS. Here's a question for y'all:I frequently go out to parties. Beer hurts like hell. Champagne puts me in knots. Tequila is no good either. Any suggestions for drinks that won't hurt my tummy?


----------



## Cris5 (Aug 19, 2003)

Unfortunately alcohol wreaks havoc on almost all people in one way or another. I tried staying away from grain for a while (just in case of celiacs). Try drinking potato vodka...or captain and caffeine free coke...that worked for me. Although there will always be exceptions. It is terrible to say but people with IBS should almost get an exemption to do some other drugs, that way they can still have fun but not irritate their stomach. If you find anything that works good for you, reply here. I'm always up for new stuff...just remember, don't ever skip out on parties...you'll forever regret it


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey! I'm also an English major. I've got IBS-C but haven't really let it cut down on my partying. I've found that almost everything except beer bothers my stomach, which works out okay because there is usually more beer than high class drinks







. There was a guy I met at a party once and he was drinking Hooch, which is flavored beer but tastes very fruity. He said his stomach can't tolerate beer, but Hooch is fine. Have you tried this? I think it's pretty tasty but gives me a stomachache until I can digest it a bit. Maybe try a little bit of those kinds of drinks? There is also Mike's Hard Lemonade, Smirnoff Ice, and a few others that are flavored beer. Sort of pricey, but you might want to look into that. But I agree with the earlier post that you should still go out and party if you can't find something to suit your stomach-- don't let it keep you in







.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I can't stand it but I find Smirnoff Ice can be all right. I find it either worsend but then sometimes can help.Of the other alcoholic drinks what about Rum, put it in with some lemonade and you want taste it that much. About the only two things I can drink now are Rum and Vodka and I am really not fussed on any of them.







Hope this helps.Jamie


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Smirnoff doesn't bother me, but it is a little too sweet. I'm going out tonight- all the frats are throwing parties to impress the new freshmen and the rest of us are reaping the benefits. I hear you on the shortage of classy drinks.THanks guys!


----------



## josh01 (May 19, 2003)

I hear you on the partying. I have had to cut back heavily on drinking ever since my IBS started. I find I usually feel ok when I'm drinking, but the next day I'm extremely sick to my stomach for the most of the day. One thing I have found that helps is Peptobismol. Last time I drank heavily I drank an entire small bottle of Pepto over the course of the night and the next morning I wasn't that sick. Also I find bread or pretzels while drinking seems to help get everything down. I have no tolerance for carbonation, so I have never had a beer, so I'm stuck with hard alcohol. I found last week surprisingly that rum is probably the easiest on my stomach. I was able to take straight shots with no chaser and feel well enough to work on my car the next morning. If I tried that with Vodka I would have been puking my guts out after the 3rd shot.Sorry about the long post, but I enjoy unwinding sometimes after a long week of work and IBS seems to get in the way of everything these days.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I find that Vodka doesn't really bother me.







Rock on...TheDude


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

By the way, Smirnoff ice is not flvoured beer, it is a flavoured Vodka type drink. Same as hooch.


----------

